# How do you cook your rice?



## Rocks703 (Apr 10, 2006)

Greetings all,

As the title says I'm curious on how you cook your rice?

I always end up with rice stuck to the bottom of the pan and I'm curious whats the best way/What way works for you?

Cheers

Rocks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Microwave every time, easy and quick.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Salt in water.

Pre heat pan with boiling water, three cups of water per 1 cup of rice.

Add rice to water thats boiling add lid and cook LOW heat no need to stir.

If that fails get new pans!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Pan + water + rice, bring to boil simmer 'til fluffy.


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you for the replies.

I should of mentioned I don't own a microwave.

I'll try your method tonight Renshaw


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

A really nice way , is get a flat pan, little bit of oil, sweat some diced onion in the pan on a hob then put some rice in the pan and make sure it gets a good heating without burning and rice starts to turn translucent , then add water and immerse, add some mixed herbs and half a stock cube then bake in the oven , the army call it braised rice it's lovely

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tubbylove (Feb 28, 2009)

As Renshaw but add in a stir after a minute or so just to make sure , too much heat and a lack of water are the killers of rice


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

I ask the Chinese man to cook mine with an egg and some peas!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Microwave dead easy and doesn't end up welded to the bottom of the pan if you forget to stir it...


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cant cook to save my life. Thank god for a fantastic wife that loves to cook :smile:


----------

